# Robitussin



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

How often do you take Robitussin? Is it the four doses a day mentioned on the packet or once or what?


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

when I conceived DD I used Robitussin and I drank loads of the stuff, I mean I got through three bottles by the time I had finished ovulating but something did the trick!  I also dranks loads of water every day

Good luck xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Mrs hopeful here what is robitussin,  I am quite new to the forum and only just started clomid but would love more info on this stuff.

Taxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It's a cough medicine that thins out all mucus in your body including cervical mucus   ! Yukky but I am desperate


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

You really only need to take a couple of teaspoons a day - don't od on the stuff !! 

If you check out the message I posted that's pinned to top of this board (about useful things to improve cm etc) I included some links to info about Robitussin...here's the link to that thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am taking the chesty cough one...is that the right one??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

It needs to be expectorant and not decongestant (decongestant dries up mucus)...so if yours is for chesty cough I'm not sure - does it say expectorant or decongestant 

It should have guaifenesin as the only active ingredient and not contain dextromethorphan.

Hope that helps...
Natasha


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

it doesn't say expectorant or decongestant   I have checked online tho and it says it is an expectorant


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you should be ok then Sailaice 

i got some Asda's own brand expectorant, its active ingredient is guaifenesen x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

woohoo!!!


----------

